# Baby pigeon



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all! Last Saturday I had a BIG surprise!!! It wasn't planned and honestly I don't know what happened (I always replace real eggs with fake eggs...well, not this time clearly 😅... ) but my pigeons Caterina and Ben have become parents!!

I found the egg shell near their home, I looked inside the house and... I saw a beautiful baby!!!

I don't know when the egg hatched...I'm attaching three photos: I took the first one on Saturday, the second one yesterday and the third one this morning.

I cared about rescued baby pigeons but this is the first time my pigeons have their own baby...

All my pigeons have a varied and balanced diet, vitamins, probiotics, pickstones, ACV water, etc etc. Is there something else I should give to the parents? How can I tell if everything is ok? Of course, I don't want to bother the parents... Lol I'm a bit apprehensive as every grandma...

My pigeon Caterina had a yeasts infection on September 2017. Ben was rescued by my brother when was a baby: he had respiratory issues (I don't know exactly what was wrong, I have never seen him when he was a baby), my brother successfully treated him. There could be any risk for the baby?

Any suggestion, advice would be greatly appreciated 😊!

Thanks in advance to everyone from Caterina, Ben and the baby!!!


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

If they want a baby, they will find a way to get one. They are very clever.

Aggie is in mother mode - had laid two eggs (not fertilized) and is now nesting over them.

It does keep them quiet.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Cute baby! Won't the newspapers be a bit slippery for the legs? I would rather add a few twigs on top of the newspaper, more natural and will give the baby something to grip on when he gets older. Just concerned about splayed legs.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

That is what they call an oops baby... he has had his first meal... 

He will grow fast and then he will want a mate of his own, so you’ll want to get another pigeon for him or her..


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Garye2 said:


> If they want a baby, they will find a way to get one. They are very clever.
> 
> Aggie is in mother mode - had laid two eggs (not fertilized) and is now nesting over them.
> 
> It does keep them quiet.



Lol yes they tricked me 😂! Or maybe the stork brought him 🙄?!?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Congrats on your new addition!


Thanks so much, cwebster 😃!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Marina B said:


> Cute baby! Won't the newspapers be a bit slippery for the legs? I would rather add a few twigs on top of the newspaper, more natural and will give the baby something to grip on when he gets older. Just concerned about splayed legs.


Thanks so much Marina 😊!

I was asking myself the same thing...as the baby was not planned the nest is filled as usual with paper... So I'm concerned too about splayed legs... thanks so much for your advice, I'm going to look for some twigs, not so easy because in the city there are essentialy palms (we are on the Mediterranean but there is a real palm-mania...). Any other good option? Just in case I can't find some twigs...


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Ladygrey said:


> That is what they call an oops baby... he has had his first meal...
> 
> He will grow fast and then he will want a mate of his own, so you’ll want to get another pigeon for him or her..



Yes exactly he/she is an oops baby 😅!!!

My other pigeons are all paired but my brother has a few single pigeons...we will start a dating game...


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

My old neighbors moved away months ago, they never complained about my pigeons. The new neighbors are going to move there soon, I heard them on the weekend. Here in France I live in an apartment, my pigeons are a bit noisy, the baby will start to cry too...so I'm worried about my new neighbors, they could maybe complain...

How could I soundproof the wall between the 2 apartments in an easy way? Any idea? Any similar experience? Thanks to all.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Colombina said:


> My old neighbors moved away months ago, they never complained about my pigeons. The new neighbors are going to move there soon, I heard them on the weekend. Here in France I live in an apartment, my pigeons are a bit noisy, the baby will start to cry too...so I'm worried about my new neighbors, they could maybe complain...
> 
> How could I soundproof the wall between the 2 apartments in an easy way? Any idea? Any similar experience? Thanks to all.


If you could find big Styrofoam parts (say, if someone bought a new HD\4K TV), you could may secure them to the wall you share with your neighbour somehow. In general, Polystyrene foams such as Styrofoam can help muffle and reduce noise.

For the nest bedding, pine needles or olive branches with leaves could work, and pine trees are usually common enough.


----------



## missH (Aug 6, 2018)

*one or two?*

Almost looks like two babies.


----------



## Bright Eyes (Aug 24, 2011)

*Nesting for baby*

As others have shared, splay legs will happen if the proper nesting material is not in place. True, twigs can be hard to come by as well as other materials. Even a small bowl low bowl can be used with nesting material added into it. Bits of straw and even collected feathers, leaves, etc. A batch of washcloths or fabric in the bottom can be used for traction and then shredded paper added on top can be found in pet stores by the bag for absorption. Often I will use small doggie pads for a base and then build on that as well. Here is a link to paper nesting bowls at Jedds. https://www.jedds.com/shop/disposable-ventilated-nest-bowl/ Of course there are other pigeon supply stores you can find online too. Here is a youtube video on making your own bedding. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GLtRGEjClM If you don't catch the splay legs in the first week of their life then it is far more difficult to save them. If splay leg does start, I bind the legs with a stretch bandaging, i.e. soft bracing, so as to help keep their legs under them. The ounce of prevention is truly worth several pounds of possible cure in this case. Best wishes for baby, parents and "Grand - Dove Ma"


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Friend John said:


> Colombina said:
> 
> 
> > My old neighbors moved away months ago, they never complained about my pigeons. The new neighbors are going to move there soon, I heard them on the weekend. Here in France I live in an apartment, my pigeons are a bit noisy, the baby will start to cry too...so I'm worried about my new neighbors, they could maybe complain...
> ...




Thanks John. I went to do-it-yourself stores, they didn't have a wide range of products, just acoustic insulation rolls (see the pic) or cork panels. They said the rolls are better than cork panels. Have you ever seen them? My dad will install them as soon as possible...do you know how to install them? Should I remove the old wallpaper? On my wall I have a 3D wallpaper (the ones which can be painted). 

I just found some pine needles.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

missH said:


> Almost looks like two babies.


There is just one baby...fortunately 😅.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Alas, I don't have experience with acoustic insulation rolls. I'd just call a guy (which you did )

That's a nice wallpaper you have there. I like the pattern.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Bright Eyes said:


> As others have shared, splay legs will happen if the proper nesting material is not in place. True, twigs can be hard to come by as well as other materials. Even a small bowl low bowl can be used with nesting material added into it. Bits of straw and even collected feathers, leaves, etc. A batch of washcloths or fabric in the bottom can be used for traction and then shredded paper added on top can be found in pet stores by the bag for absorption. Often I will use small doggie pads for a base and then build on that as well. Here is a link to paper nesting bowls at Jedds. https://www.jedds.com/shop/disposable-ventilated-nest-bowl/ Of course there are other pigeon supply stores you can find online too. Here is a youtube video on making your own bedding. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GLtRGEjClM If you don't catch the splay legs in the first week of their life then it is far more difficult to save them. If splay leg does start, I bind the legs with a stretch bandaging, i.e. soft bracing, so as to help keep their legs under them. The ounce of prevention is truly worth several pounds of possible cure in this case. Best wishes for baby, parents and "Grand - Dove Ma"


Thanks so much for your great help and advices, Bright Eyes.

I will ask to the agricultural supply stores and garden centers where I buy pickstones, etc if they sell these paper nest bowls (at home I just have a plastic cat bowl). I have a concern: the parents moved to this handmade "house" months ago (I think about last January), they always use it as nest (I replace the real eggs with fake eggs), they love it. If I find a paper bowl and replace their home with it, do you think they could abandon the baby? 

I have doggie pads so I can use one of them for a base. I went to a park out of the city and I picked up some leaves, straw and some sticks (see the pic): are they good? I can add some feathers and shredded paper too. I just found some pine needles. 
As I don't have the bowl, can I start to put the doggie pads inside my pigeons' home and build a nest on it? How can I do it without bothering/scaring the baby and parents? What is the best way to pick up/handle a so little baby? 

I also have a different question: when the baby will be ready to travel? I should come back to Italy (it's at least a 5/6-hour drive), I postponed my departure because of the baby, of course...Just need to get an idea about it... 

So sorry for all the questions and thanks again for your help 😊.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Friend John said:


> Alas, I don't have experience with acoustic insulation rolls. I'd just call a guy (which you did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, thanks anyway 😊.

Thanks so much, I love it too. It's also a resistant wallpaper (which is good with pigeons 😅 ).


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Something like this could work? If so, tomorrow in the morning (this morning mum left him alone for a few minutes) I will try to put it inside the home.

I have another concern: the weather here is really hot (it was a little less than 40° degrees this afternoon) even at night. The humidity is also really high. I don't have AC in the apartment. I fear the baby may overheat. What is the best thing to do? Should I use a fan or something similar in the room? Any idea?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

The parents left the baby alone so I put the new nest inside the home. I also threw away the dirty paper. The droppings of the baby look really good.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Cuuuute!..........


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Ladygrey said:


> Cuuuute!..........


Thanks so much 😃!!!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

The baby is growing well, he is getting bigger by the minute, he is also "heavy" lol 😊. The "feathers" are growing too! 

I daily replace the nest material. I bought a package of straw for rabbits bedding. I think it's safer than the material coming from parks or woods (where there are many birds, people walk the dogs etc). I add to the straw some shredded paper. I didn't find a paper nest bowl at the agricultural supply store but the new nest material is working well, the legs look fine. 

I'm attaching some photos 😊.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They really are so cute at that age! Enjoy the little one!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks Marina 😊! Yes, you are right, they really are so cute at that age!


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

It certainly looks comfortable.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

He is as comfortable as a pasha 😄!!!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

The baby is doing well, he has learned to walk and to perch! He often goes in and out of his home! 

He saw his mum pecking at pickstone so he tried to peck at it too (without success, of course!).

I'm attaching some photos.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

The baby is doing great!

Today he took his first bath! 

The parents are teaching him to eat on his own; even if he is now able to eat seeds on his own (not yet of all sizes and shapes) they are still feeding him (especially dad). Today he drank for the first time on his own (in the past days I often saw mum drinking then going to the baby and giving him water). 

He learned to fly (he is able to fly also on the top of the wardrobe) but the parents usually bring him back to his "territory" (handmade home + TV furniture). They are really protective, loving and attentive parents, they always monitor him. The touching thing is that they don't protect him from us (sometimes the baby flies on our heads, legs, etc), they really trust us!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Here you can see the baby in his house with mum 😍.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Lovely photos! Amazing how fast they can grow!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks so much, Marina! Yes, that's true!


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Holy smokes, that thing grew fast!


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Colombina said:


> My old neighbors moved away months ago, they never complained about my pigeons. The new neighbors are going to move there soon, I heard them on the weekend. Here in France I live in an apartment, my pigeons are a bit noisy, the baby will start to cry too...so I'm worried about my new neighbors, they could maybe complain...
> 
> How could I soundproof the wall between the 2 apartments in an easy way? Any idea? Any similar experience? Thanks to all.


They don’t cry..lol.. they squeak, that is why they are called squeakers by some. 

He should stop that in a few weeks. People’s pets can be noisy, at least it is not a dog barking .


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Garye2 said:


> Holy smokes, that thing grew fast!


Yes, soo fast!! He just has a few yellow "baby hair" ☹...


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Ladygrey said:


> Colombina said:
> 
> 
> > My old neighbors moved away months ago, they never complained about my pigeons. The new neighbors are going to move there soon, I heard them on the weekend. Here in France I live in an apartment, my pigeons are a bit noisy, the baby will start to cry too...so I'm worried about my new neighbors, they could maybe complain...
> ...


Lol yes "cry" is not the right word 😅 ...but they remind me of human baby crying 😉.

My dad installed the acoustic insulation rolls (he still has to put the wallpaper and paint it...), I hope that they will help a bit.
Anyway, the baby is not really noisy...


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Junior (I will give him a name when I will be sure about the gender) is doing really well.

Mum and dad are sitting on new eggs (fake eggs, of course!!!); he spontaneously left the nest before arrival of the new eggs. 
When mum was sitting on the first egg, he slept at night on the same shelf with dad. Now he sleeps on a different shelf. 

He has good relationships with his parents, I often see him eating with them (I attach a few photos) or spending time with them on the same shelf. Sometimes they chase each other away, of course! 

He stopped to squeak, little by little he is changing his voice into an adult pigeon voice. 

He loves sooo much bathing! He takes many baths every day (well, here the weather is very hot...)!

A few days ago I saw a funny scene (I took a video but I can't attach it here): when I entered in the room I saw Junior fighting with a small teddy bear, he was pecking at it! Then I saw dad looking at him from the shelf, flying to him and "telling" something to him: Junior immediately stopped the fight and walked away! Lol the teddy bear wears a t-shirt of a French football club...Junior's dad is French and so a supporter of that team, mum is Italian..I guess that Junior is not a supporter of the French team, probably he is a supporter of the Italian team like his mum... Lol I think that dad reprimanded him!!! What do you think about 😂?!? In any case, I suspect he is a guy.. We will see if I'm right...

He behaves a lot like his mum: he often trains his wings and often sits down in the plant pot saucer to eat seeds in a comfortable way!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

A photo of mum Caterina and one of Junior in the flower pot saucer: they both love eating in a comfortable way 😉!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just adorable!


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

No need to over think things, keep the room comfortable for you , and the pigeons will be fine. 

You mentioned travel.. I would do that after the young one is weaned.. but that is common sense there really. You probable already came to that conclusion.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Marina B said:


> Just adorable!


Thanks so much 😊.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Ladygrey said:


> No need to over think things, keep the room comfortable for you , and the pigeons will be fine.
> 
> You mentioned travel.. I would do that after the young one is weaned.. but that is common sense there really. You probable already came to that conclusion.


Of course, as I wrote I decided to postpone my trip. I just followed the common sense, don't worry. My birds are more important than home renovation 😉. 

Junior is now over 2 months old, he is doing really well and he is really friendly. He has been weaned since weeks. He has a funny voice 😅.

Anyway, I'm still postponing my trip to Italy because the weather is absolutely crazy there... an alternance between heatwaves from Africa and bad weather (hailstorms, etc)...


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Love the pix of the family! They sure look like they enjoy eating the way they do. I only worry that they may add "something" in the food while they're eating that way. (If you know what I mean. ).

The baby is really getting big. Almost looks like an adult.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Garye2 said:


> Love the pix of the family! They sure look like they enjoy eating the way they do. I only worry that they may add "something" in the food while they're eating that way. (If you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Garye2!!! 

Ah ah ah I know what you mean 😅. Sometimes an "incident" can happen but I have to say that mum Caterina is a really clean pigeon. She taught to her son to take care of his personal hygiene (he takes several baths everyday!); she also taught him the importance of cleanliness! When Junior was just a small young baby living inside the nest he often pooped outside of it!!!

Yes, he is now a little adult.. with a funny voice 😅. 

I'm attaching a photo of the whole family: dad Ben kissing mum Caterina while Junior is looking at them 😊.


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

> I'm attaching a photo of the whole family: dad Ben kissing mum Caterina while Junior is looking at them 😊.


True love.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Congrats on the little one. I just read the thread. You did a great job and he is a handsome pigeon.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Garye2 said:


> > I'm attaching a photo of the whole family: dad Ben kissing mum Caterina while Junior is looking at them 😊.
> 
> 
> True love.


Yes, it certainly is 😍.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Congrats on the little one. I just read the thread. You did a great job and he is a handsome pigeon.


Thanks so much, Jay 😊! 
So glad to hear from you!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

A few photos of Junior 😊 :

- fighting with the teddy bear (he loves fighting with him and with balls of wool);

- perching on the shower curtain rail.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He really turned into a good looking pigeon! You will need to change the name of the thread.....not a baby anymore.....


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks so much, Marina 😀.

You are right, I should change the title of the thread...😅


----------



## 8790 (Oct 21, 2019)

So cute!!!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

8790 said:


> So cute!!!


Thanks so much 😊!!!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all,

just a little update. 

Last June my "baby" celebrated her first birthday. She is a nice, sweet and lovely girl (when I suspected she was a guy I was wrong...) . I called her Nora June.

Months ago she got married with my pigeon Hastings, you can see them in the pics: her husband is under her belly! 

She is really friendly with us. She always flies on our head, shoulders, etc. 

Mum Caterina and dad Ben are really proud of her!


----------

